
Why Obama Can't Ignore Education Tech - epi0Bauqu
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2008/tc20081223_067401.htm?campaign_id=rss_topEmailedStories
======
pmorici
Computers don't matter if the kids can't read.

